# 1910 1920 ish Emblem Arch Bar



## Nos (Oct 3, 2015)

haven't sorted out the year on this one but how easy could that possibly be


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 3, 2015)

I more towards 1920 looks like metalclad rims. They were more present after 1918. The is sweet bike, also the truss bridge frame design pat. 17 yr. ran out by Iver Johnson around 1920.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 3, 2015)

Super Nice Looking Bike!!!
The Badge Would Make IT Way Better!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## theterrym (Oct 3, 2015)

That is a beauty. very unique!


----------



## Rebel_56 (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesome bike!!!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 3, 2015)

Great bike! If it ever needs a new home I would be willing to adopt!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Nos (Oct 3, 2015)

Decathlete said:


> I more towards 1920 looks like metalclad rims. They were more present after 1918. The is sweet bike, also the truss bridge frame design pat. 17 yr. ran out by Iver Johnson around 1920.




It does not have the reversible cones a 1920 would have the double life headset and bottom bracket this does not, anything could have happened but they look different .


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just sayin

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

